

Blogged 30+ times 1 week into launch. Power of visually appealing hardware - clesoine
http://www.tangibleinstruments.com

======
clesoine
Glad to answer questions if anyone is interested in further details on how we
did this.

coverage: bit.ly/1Je2ejx

